# New pictures of Fernando



## Candy (Jun 29, 2014)

I took some new pictures of Fernando and thought I'd post them. I don't know if Walter his previous owner is still on TFO, but thought these were so cute that I'd post them anyway.



This is Fernando is his Superman pose. I love it! The next picture is of him in one of his favorite spots in our backyard. He digs a little deeper everyday and I fill it in when he's not looking.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 29, 2014)

How cute he is......Just lovely.


----------



## Candy (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you. We think so.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2014)

Well Hello Candy! .......Mr. Ferni .. is looking good!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2014)

The heck with Walter...we like to see those pictures too!

He looks great.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a huge Hibiscus Flower!! 

He is so cute! I love his 'superman pose'


----------



## Candy (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Fernando is very special to us, that's for sure.  I'm going to be posting pictures of our cherries soon too. We built a couple of new enclosures so that's why I'm out taking pictures.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 2, 2014)

I wonder if he's ever noticed that he never makes any progress with his burrow!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't know, but yesterday after I filled it in he wouldn't go in it for the longest time. Finally, last night he did and now we're back to square one.


----------



## Lemonade (Jul 6, 2014)

He's beautiful. Did Walter raise him from a hatchling?


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2014)

No he didn't. He actually got him from a teacher who rescued him from some teenagers who were using him as a skateboard ramp. From what I hear they almost killed him. His shell is healed, but still has the cracks from that incident.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 7, 2014)

Candy said:


> No he didn't. He actually got him from a teacher who rescued him from some teenagers who were using him as a skateboard ramp. From what I hear they almost killed him. His shell is healed, but still has the cracks from that incident.


Jeez that's terrible! Good thing he's in your care.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 7, 2014)

Omgosh, that's horrific, I can't understand how somebody could ever even think of that. So glad he is with you now, and looks to be loving life


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2014)

He is loving life.  Although he'd probably love it more if he had a female he could flirt with now and then.


----------



## Lemonade (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh whew! Glad he got rescued. He sure is a beauty.


----------

